# Send To Kindle Error



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been using Send To Kindle for over 1 1/2 years with no problem. But for the last month or so whenever I try to send a page from my PC to my Fire I receive this error:

Send To Kindle Error: Network Error Occurred 

It will get all the way to the download page and stop at 10% every time. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling without success. I even tried to deregister but it won't let me; I get the same error message.

Has anyone else had this problem? Suggestion, please?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, you're sending a file from you computer? Are you sure that it's an allowed format?

Or are you sending something from a browser page?

The only issue I've noticed lately with StK is that, it is supposed to send PDF's *as* PDF's unless you check something that says you want it converted. But I sent a couple the other week and they came through as kindle format. Which was o.k. -- but there were illustrations that didn't reproduce correctly that way; I would have preferred the PDF and thought that's what I'd get.  But it didn't bother me enough to follow through.

Alternatively, check the Fire's connection -- toggle wireless off and on -- sometimes that clears things out. Or do a restart on it.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for your help, Ann. 

Yes, I am trying to send something from a broswer page, an article I wanted to save. I'll normally just right-click and print. Now I'm receiving the error message. I tried toggling the wireless but that didn't help.

I just finished chatting with an Amazon agent and he said it's a glitch they're working on and that I'll receive an email when it's fixed. I hope that wasn't just to get me off the chat  

I actually spoke to two reps, and they both told me to re-register. But it doesn't automatically take me to the registration screen like it's supposed to, even when I unistalled the program and started all over. It's like every time I download it I'm already registered.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

irb,

any luck?

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Still not working, Betsy. I did receive an email from Amazon, however, stating they're having technical problems with Send To Kindle for PC and that they would notify me when it's been fixed.

As a workaround if I'm on my computer and see a web article I'd like to save I just pull it up on my Fire and use the Dolphin Web 2 PDF add-on. Not as convenient, of course, but it'll do for now. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like it's back up. Woot!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

great!


----------



## DrMonica (Oct 19, 2013)

I have been having the send to Kindle error too.  However, I cannot find an email address to contact Kindle.  The message "Network Error" appears whenever I try and send any document to Kindle.  Can anyone help?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I sent a bunch of stuff to my Kindle yesterday, and it worked fine.  Have you been having this problem just today?

EDIT:  I just tried it again, and it went through.  If you haven't tried it again lately, try it again.

If you're still getting the error message, at what point in the process do you get the error message?

Betsy


----------

